# Outside Temperature sensor change Plz help



## sbkingz (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I have a 2000 bmw 328ci with an outside temperature sensor that reads -40f. I bought a new one but I can't find the old one so I can replace it. Can anybody help me and tell me where it located and if you have time, take a picture of it, please!!

thanx


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

driver's side fender in the front. If you pull the plastic cover off the bottom of the car, you'll be able to get to it easily.


----------



## Jerry Hofwolt (Jul 24, 2008)

*Outside temperature sensor*

I have a 1999 528 I and recently pulled the wires from my temperature sensor. I have replaced the wires with new ones and the universal plug for the sensor but I still have a minus 40 degrees indication on the dash. Is there a test for the temperature sensor I can perform to see if it is the problem or do I start chasing wire issues? Thanks-:bow:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

from an old post...
Temperature Switch and Sensor on '01 and newer models...
You have the temperature switch only if you have auto AC.
Located on the front air damper/wheel spash guard. Left damper (driver side) gets the temperature sensor, 65-81-6-905-133 ( looks like the plastic piece doctor used to check temperature in your ear), $43.88, and the right damper (passenger side) gets the thermoswitch H, 61-31-8-370-747 (looks like a small hockey puck), $20.31.


----------

